# Walnut and Cedar



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hi everybody, just thought I'd post these incase any of you might want some of these pen blanks. 
Thanks The WoodButcher*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&viewitem=&item=200107366256&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&viewitem=&item=200108903102&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&viewitem=&item=200108903237&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

